# Battery life in CM9



## badnat (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm not 100% sure, but it seems to me that my battery drains faster while idle in CM9 (vs CM7). Anyone know a good app for preserving battery life? I don't what CM9 is doing while idle, but...

I tried Juice Defender and I think it sucks. It might have actually made things worse; I don't know.

Is losing 10% charge in 2-3 idle hours normal? What are your battery practices?


----------



## macauman (Jan 19, 2012)

Mine uses 10% only for standing by 8 hours. Just keep WIFI off when you don't need it.


----------



## SilentAce07 (Sep 8, 2011)

You can also try Bricked Rom & Kernel.


----------



## milkdud (Nov 15, 2011)

Download CPU spy and check to see if it's going to deep sleep. I was also noticing a huge battery drain the other day because it would stay in 192 mhz. I then went to the wifi settings->advanced->wifi policy and told it to sleep when screen was off. This hasn't broken my wifi and tp went to sleep losing 4% in 9 hours.


----------



## rodalpho (Oct 13, 2011)

macauman said:


> Mine uses 10% only for standing by 8 hours. Just keep WIFI off when you don't need it.


This is really the secret-- set wifi to off when sleeping and not plugged in.


----------



## djgravity88 (Jan 25, 2012)

Wifi trick is great info, thanks!

Sent from my CM9 Touch pad using Tapatalk.


----------

